# anyone else with problems after EGD and Colonscopy?



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I have had colonoscopy and EGD quite a few times and in the past have not had any problems at all afterward.This time, however, I did end up with difficulty.The tests were are 4 p.m. on this past Monday. I was home in my own bed by 7 p.m. Woke up Tuesday feeling fine, went to the store, and became ill with mucous diahrea, so I came home. Mild cramping the entire day. Ate dinner, became quite ill with cramping. Had diahrea again after dinner. Went to bed, at 12:30 I was awakened by the worse cramping I have ever had in my life. Constant, non-stop cramping, almost like dry heaves of the bowels. I became raw in the rectal region, and just couldn't take it anymore. Called the GI at 3 a.m. and he insisted I go to the ER. I go to the ER, and they say that my colon is in almost constant spasm...dope me up with 2 drugs that I didn't get the names of and morphine. Sent me home with Darvocet and Bentyl and the advise to eat mildly.I ate little on that day and Thanksgiving day, but both days, if I didn't keep on the meds, I was cramping and ill again. Diahrea for most of the afternoon Thanksgiving day.Friday much the same.Some relief on Saturday and Sunday. This morning I have mild, but constant cramping as I type this.Sorry this is so long, but I have never had an experience like this with colonoscopy and am concerned about what in the world will happen the next time I have another! Has anyone else experienced this? If so, how long did this go on and how did you treat it?~Karen


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Karen,Sorry to hear you have had such a hard time! Have you had any fever? Have you gotten better in the days since you wrote this? I would be worried that some bug was introduced by an improperly sanitized scope. I think I know what you mean about dry heaves of the bowels, like the cramping pains I have had during self-limited, probably viral GI illnesses. To me it is a little different from grumpy old achy IBS pain--sharper and more clearly spastic.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

I'm still fighting the feeling, if you know what I mean. I am doing the Bentyl thing right now, and lomotil, and things seem to be trying to get better. Today was my best day yet. I am now beginning to cut back on the Bentyl.I don't know what was up with that, but I was so sick that people were beginning to worry about me. People at work insisting I go home [that never happens] and even a hubby who was beginning to stress over me.I will say this though. I will be scared crapless [and that could be a good thing] when I have to go out for my next colonoscopy! That is in one small years time from now. If this happens next year, I will be soooo sad.Thank you for asking.Karen


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Glad you're starting to feel better. I guess you have been in the grip of a bad IBS flare. I wonder what about this particular colonoscopy could have set it off? Maybe some component of the prep or the conscious sedation was different from your previous experiences, or a biopsy was taken from an especially sensitive area. Hope things will quiet down completely soon.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I am not a doctor but I think they should also have given you anti-spasm drugs like VALIUM. That really works for me. It cuts out stomach spasms for me.


----------

